# My Tri's



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Meet my newest additions


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're really cute mice!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks but im not sure quite how close they are to being a show standard tri ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you need to aim for distinct patches or spots.The one in this link named red rose is a good attempt in my opinion.
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11362
patch wise your newest addition is better than the ones pictured at the bottom but it doesn't have enough black patches for a good contrast.They decent are breeding animals though in general.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

so like a broken marked but with 2 colours on white instead of one?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if that's what you aim for you won't go far wrong,it's not quite such a strict standard as the broken markings but keep the broken as an imaginary template.The heavy markings will always be trying to re assert themselves ,leaning towards the more broken ones will lead to a line of less clumped markings.No nose spot is required and it's fine to have patches.If red rose were mine and a buck I would use him heavily as a stud buck and only keep the others as a reserve incase of death or illnes.Red rose is a doe though,typical.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like red rose a lot.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Awh, those are some lovely tri's you have, jammin!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you they are only a few of the ones i have but i need to take some more pics when ii get a moment, some of my others are stunning, im very happy with them 
Ive also got a few litters due shortly so will be nice to see the results.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

God I love tris! I know so little about standards and such at the moment, but they certain are pretty little things :love1


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

its still a learning process for me too, but im going to visit a few shows and then see what others are showing to see how mine match up 

If i think i have some good ones then im definitley going to show a few.


----------

